# Banana seat recover 5 speed fastback?



## 1937Zenith (Jun 15, 2022)

Just picked this up, little crispy but I think it will clean well. Only thing is the seat is toast. Any of you guys know of anyone that can refurbish this seat? Preferable in Midwest Chicago area?


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 16, 2022)

I would contact koolest stuff.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 16, 2022)

Joe Crawford in ohio  does great work you send him yours and he sends it back, also i would get a drum or something and soak the parts in evapo rust even the seat post you would be surprised the stuff works great !  nice project


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jun 17, 2022)

nick tures said:


> Joe Crawford in ohio  does great work you send him yours and he sends it back, also i would get a drum or something and soak the parts in evapo rust even the seat post you would be surprised the stuff works great !  nice project
> 
> View attachment 1647573
> 
> View attachment 1647573



Appreciate the info man! I’ll see if I can get in touch with him. Oh yeah I used evaporust on my lemon peeler and my motorcycle gas tank and the stuff is awesome


----------



## ODDER (Jun 17, 2022)

Joe is THE GUY for factory seats!👍


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 17, 2022)

That Odder guy doesn't do a bad custom either


----------



## nick tures (Jun 18, 2022)

1937Zenith said:


> Appreciate the info man! I’ll see if I can get in touch with him. Oh yeah I used evaporust on my lemon peeler and my motorcycle gas tank and the stuff is awesome



no problem ! good luck with your project !!


----------

